# Confetti Cannon



## elite1trek (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, so I have searched CB and found many posts, but not one offers a definitive answer for exactly what I am looking for.

I am looking to buy or build a confetti cannon that uses co2 cartridges. Its for personal use, and very on the cheap. Compressor is out of the question. Manual triggering, or very simple electronic switch triggering.

I need 2 cannons for less than $80 total, not including expendables.

Im sure that you guys will help me figure out a way to do it, safely.

Feel free to PM me with any suggestions too.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 15, 2008)

elite1trek said:


> ... I need 2 cannons for less than $80 total, not including expendables. ...


Doesn't look like that is going to happen, unless rental is an option. ControlBooth Safety policies generally prohibit recommending DIY solutions for potentially dangerous devices. 

This is the company that claims to have invented the hand-held CO2 connfetti launcher: Confetti, Streamers, Launchers and C02 Canons - A Class Act, U.S. distributor. This one *almost* meets your budget: Handheld Confetti Cannons - Sales - Rental - Confetti - Streamers.


* SAFETY PRECAUTIONS*​ 1. Do not operate if the launcher is damaged in any way.
2. This is a high-pressure projectile launching system. Do not point it at anyone or any thing.
3. This system should not be used by anyone under legal age or under the influence of alcohol or drugs.
4. Complete every step described in the label instructions before using.
5. Be sure the launcher tube is empty before loading any streamers or confetti. Use only approved products.
6. Remove any outer wrappings from streamers and/or confetti before launching.
7. Do not attempt to disassemble any part of this product.
8. Stay alert and use common sense when using this or any effect.
9. Avoid shooting streamers or confetti on or around any high power electrical cables.
10. Keep this device away from children. This is not a toy!
11. Assume full responsibility before using this effect. Do not use if you are under the influence of any drugs or alcohol.
12. Avoid knocking anything loose over head or in the path of the streamers or confetti including ceiling fans. Allow at least 50 feet of clearance in the direction that the launcher points.
13. Do not point or activate launcher towards any person or objects that may be damaged from the projectile effects.
14. Do not transport with Co2 screwed in place.
15. A Class Act, S.E.I. Inc., it's agents, employees, and sales personal will not be held liable for any damages to persons or properties that might arise from the improper use or misuse of this or any product purchased from us.


----------



## maccalder (Nov 15, 2008)

We use the 20" Class Act launchers on Royal Caribbean ships. They work like they say on the tin. Just note that they use 8gram or 16 gram CO2 cylinders at 900psi. So if you are thinking "I can just use the CO2 canisters I have sitting in the back room", that may not be the case.


----------



## TheDonkey (Nov 15, 2008)

I think easiest way would be PVC pipe and Paintball cylinders, I have no experience or qualification, but it's a start.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2008)

TheDonkey said:


> I think easiest way would be PVC pipe and Paintball cylinders, I have no experience or qualification, but it's a start.



Nothing personal Donkey but that's exactly the reason dvsDave made rules against giving advice about potentially dangerous stuff. "It's a start" it could also be a start of your beneficiaries receiving payments from your life insurance plan. If you don't know what you are doing, you can easily injure yourself messing around with CO2 cartridges, especially the high power ones. This is a case where it's not that much more expensive and DRAMATICALLY safer to just buy a product made for the purpose.


----------



## len (Nov 15, 2008)

18" Launcher Specifications

Don't know what they cost, tho.


----------



## elite1trek (Nov 15, 2008)

> This one almost meets your budget: Handheld Confetti Cannons - Sales - Rental - Confetti - Streamers.



This is close enough. Can you vouch for the reliability of this retailer, or recommend one?


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 15, 2008)

elite1trek said:


> ...Can you vouch for the reliability of this retailer, or recommend one?


I'm sorry, I cannot. Being geographically close to the inventor, Tyrone "Rocky?" Reveen, I believe we rented from him directly. It appears he has since sold the rights to A Class Act FX.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks similar to a product they were demoing at LDI and making a huge mess but I can remember the name of that company and I don't find them in the on-line version of the floor map... I don't find anyone in the on line floor map that sells just confetti for that matter. I thought they were on the far right side down between Chauvet and Martin but the online floor map shows those booths as still available.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 15, 2008)

Is the elusive booth #3506? Artistry In Motion Confetti , Streamers, and Confetti Cannons is listed as an exhibitor, and in my experience, produces the best confetti.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 16, 2008)

YES that's the one! Great looking stuff. Shoots way in the air, nice hang time, pretty effect... makes a huge mess. The disposable hand held for $12-$15 each were great. The reusable hand held is $50 or for $150 you can get a kit with 10 reloads. 

No worries about it working right, safe design, you know you'll get a big blast. It's well worth the extra money.

Worried about budget? What about the hand tossed confetti wand? $2 each you pull the top off and waive it in the air. I didn't see this demoed but seems like a GREAT solution.

LeMaitre, one of the top names in special effects, also makes a hand held launcher list price is $83. Call your local theater supply store and see if you can get a little package deal for two launchers, some CO2 cartridges and confetti. If you don't have a relationship with a local dealer send CB member BillESC a personal message I bet he can take care of you.


----------



## elite1trek (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for the Quick and Useful Responses!


----------

